# Light tackle blank for king



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a Shimano Spheros 4000 that I plan to use for king this year and want to build a rod for it. My budget for the rod and components is $100. I want to be able to throw cigar minnows and ballyhoo.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Im not sure what the model number is but check out CUI blanks. They just came out with a very light 8 and 9 ft blanks they are yellow and look almost identical to a gator. Impossible to break and they can sling cigs and lys a mile.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

bay slayer said:


> Im not sure what the model number is but check out CUI blanks. They just came out with a very light 8 and 9 ft blanks they are yellow and look almost identical to a gator. Impossible to break and they can sling cigs and lys a mile.


I agree! Just built a 10 footer and plan on building a twin.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Rainshadow GCB710MH 7'10 12-25lb. Perfect for a SPH4000. I build one for my Stardic 5000 which is the same size as your 4000. Blank costs around $30.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree on the CUI. I've had my 13fter for 7 years now and its still going strong. although I take care of my gear, im not very gentle with it. I've broken three guides on that rod and still no flaws or cracks in the blank.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

If I don't buy a lamiglass that is already built I will definitely go with the CUI or the Rainshadow. I wasn't going to buy the 9ft CUI because I didn't know if it was too stiff or not, so that might be the one I will go with.


----------

